# Kibbeling



## Lengjäger (14. Januar 2005)

Ich liebe diese kleinen fritierten Köhler- und Dorschstücke aus Holland.

Wer hat das Rezept.

Angeblich ist Kibbeling der Name für ein bestimmtes Gewürz, das dazu verwendet wird.


----------



## burti (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kibbeling*

Der Kibbeling ist quasi eine Art Curry-Wurst d.h. keiner weiß was da eigentlich alles drin ist, und das ist sicher auch besser so.  
Spaß beiseite, beinahe 100% des in den Niederlanden verkauften Kibbeling ist ein Fertigprodukt aus der Fischfabrik, das nach dem fritieren mit Salz oder speziellen Salzmischungen gewürzt wird.

Zum selbstmachen hat sich folgendes Rezept bewährt:

Fischfilet zerpflücken säubern salzen säuern und möglichst trocken in einem recht dünnen Teig aus Milch Mehl und Ei wenden und sofort bei großer Hitze goldgelb fritieren.

Auf Küchenkrepp abtropfen und mit einer entsprechenden Gewürzmischung aus Salz und Kräutern bestreuen. Dazu sind einige Soßen denkbar.

Leider ist das typische Budenfeeling nicht reproduzierbar. :c


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kibbeling*

Ich wende die kleine Filetstücke nur in Stärke und dann ab in tiefes Fett (z.B.Friteuse)

Kommt ziemlich nahe an Kibbeling.

Dann noch ne gute Knoblauchmajo oder Ajoli dazu --> legger


----------



## Crazyegg (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kibbeling*

Hallo,

Ich habe letztens das erste mal Tempura-Teig probiert (Eine Fertigmischung aus dem Supermarkt). Habe da noch etwas Knoblauch und Salz/Pfeffer hineingemischt.

Habe das mit Fischstreifen und Garnelen probiert ---> Ich habe zum schluss nur eine Handvoll abbekommen  Wurde mir alles sozusagen aus dem Fett herausgefuttert ^^

Mfg
Ei


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kibbeling*

Hab mal aus Spass Rumgegoogelt:



> Kibbelingen zijn lekkerbekjes.
> Hoho zal je zeggen: "Kibbelingen zijn toch gebakken graadloze stukjes kabeljauw en geen lekkerbekjes?"
> (Dat "visdetaillisten" goedkopere vissoorten als kibbeling verkopen is ergerlijk, maar laat ik buiten beschouwing).
> Kabeljauw klopt, want kibbelingen waren de uitgesneden en gezouten wangen van de kabeljauw. De ongezouten wangetjes werden gebakken en heetten lekkerbekjes. Huidige kibbelingen zijn dus eigenlijk lekkerbekjes. Maar wat zijn lekkerbekjes dan???
> P.S. Neem van mij aan dat de echte vakman zich nog steeds visboer noemt en geen "visdetaillist" (proest...))


Grob Zusammengefasst:
Kibbelingen sind eigentlich die Gesalzenen Filets vom Dorsch, während Lekkerbekjes Ungesalzene Gebackene Filets sind.
Deswegen sind das was Heute als Kibbelingen verkauft wird eigentlich Lekkerbekjes. Aber was wird eigentlich als Lekkerbekjes verkauft? Vielleicht ist es darin begründet, das der Fischhändler immer noch Fischbauer heisst und nicht Fischexperte

Ausserdem wird noch angesprochen, dass heute nicht nur Dorsch sondern auch andere Dorschartige verwurstet werden, insbesondere Wittlinge. 



> Kibbeling is een Nederlandse snack bestaande uit in stukken gesneden witvis, meestal kabeljauw, die in doorhaalvloeistof, een mengsel van eiwit en meel, wordt gedompeld, en daarna wordt gefrituurd. Kibbeling wordt vaak met een op mayonaise gebaseerde saus gegeten



Kibbeling ist ein NL-Snack aus Fisch, meistens Kabeljau, der in einem Gemenge aus Eiweiss und Mehl gewendet und fritiert wird. dazu wird eine Mayosauce gereicht.



> Lekkerbek/Kibbeling
> 
> Benodigdheden:
> 
> ...



Und das ist ein Rezept:
Filets gut Trockentupfen, anschliessend mit Kräutermischung f. Fisch (Herbamare) bestreuen und in Mehl wenden (was dafür sorgt. dass die Tunke später gut anhaftet. Filets Kühl stellen.
Aus Milch und Mehl eine Tunke basteln, die dünner als Pfannekuchenteig sein soll, und SEHR KALT! Je kälter, desto krosser wirds. Salzen und Pfeffern nach geschmack.
In WICHTIG: 170Grad!!! warmem Öl fritieren.
Kaltes Filet in der Tunke wenden, gut abtropfen und vorsichtig in die Friteuse geben.
Sie sind fertig, wenn sie goldgelb werden. Kurz auf Küchenpapier abtropfen lassen.


Ich übernehme keine Haftung, vermutlich gibts hunderte Kibbelingrezepte.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Lengjäger (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kibbeling*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Grob Zusammengefasst:
> Kibbelingen sind eigentlich die Gesalzenen Filets vom Dorsch, während Lekkerbekjes Ungesalzene Gebackene Filets sind.
> Deswegen sind das was Heute als Kibbelingen verkauft wird eigentlich Lekkerbekjes. Aber was wird eigentlich als Lekkerbekjes verkauft? Vielleicht ist es darin begründet, das der Fischhändler immer noch Fischbauer heisst und nicht Fischexpert



Schöne zusammenfassung.
Ich dachte immer der unterschied zwischen Lekkerbekjes und Kibbeling ist die Größe (Kibbeling=kleine Stücke, Lekkerbekjes=ganzes Filet).
Im Geschmack/Fischart habe ich eigentlich keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden gemerkt.
Aber dein Rezept wir am WE ausprobiert, ich hoffe deutsche Fischkräuter tun es auch.


----------



## Lengjäger (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kibbeling*

So ich habe es ausprobiert und dazu die verhergehenden Rezepte etwas modifiziert. Es kam echtem Kibbeling sehr nahe und war unheimlich lecker.


Fisch:
Filets (in diesem Falle Pollackfilets)waschen, trocknen und in kleine Stücke schneiden, würzen (habe mich für ein fertiges Bratfischgewürz entschieden, dazu ein bischen Dill, Rosmarin und Estragon) und mit Mehl bestäuben.

Teig:
Wie von Geraetefetischist beschrieben.
Mehl (ungefähr 100g) mit Milch glatt rühren, so dass es einen relativ dünnen Teig ergibt. Abweichend habe ich noch 2 EL Maismehl hinzugefügt. Dadurch wird der Mantel besonders knusprig und "fluffig"
Kalt stellen.

Vorbereitete Fischestücke im Teig baden und ab in die Friteuse (170°C) bis sie goldbraun sind, auf Küchenpapier abtropfen lassen.

Knoblauchmayonaise:
Unverzichtbar bei Kibbeling und ganz einfach zu machen.
Kleines Glas Miracle Whip mit ein wenig Wasser verdünnen, 5-8 fein gewürfelte Knoblauch Zehen hinzugeben, evtl. mit paar Kräutern abschmecken und über Nacht im Kühlschrank stehen lassen.  
Schmeckt auch zu gegrilltem Fleisch und kommt einer Aioli sehr nahe.

Dazu gemischten Salat und Ciabatta mit Kräuterbutter.


----------



## Anderson (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Kibbeling*

Also Lengjäger,für mich bestand der Unterschied bisher auch immer nur in der Grösse.Lekkerbekjes sind für mich immer die langen Filetstücke .Kibbelinge waren/sind die kleinen Portionsstücke in mundgerechter Form.Irgendwie haben sie alle gleich geschmeckt.Obwohl ich sagen muss das sie in Harderwijk gegenüber dem Delphinarium mit Abstand am besten geschmeckt haben.Besser als in den Küstenorten.Es kam da nach dem Backen ein Pulver drüber,hmmmm |bla: 

tot ziens

Anderson


----------

